# what color?



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

What color do you think this mouse is?

I can't seem to cut and paste a picture, so here is the link:
http://okaloosa.craigslist.org/pet/2718585363.html

Genetics would be great too. I'm wondering if I can use him in my breeding program.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

he looks like my argent pieds i had a while ago. Heres info on argent, it is basicly agouti with the pink eye gene.
http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varie ... gente.html


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

i've got one almost identical to this, I think its beige/ champagne. Argente is more organey with bluish under coat


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

My initial thought was argente, but I don't know what color the undercoat is and some of those pics look lighter than the argente I've had. I was hoping someone would say ry, but you two said exactly what I was thinking.


----------

